# A Woman



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

Im looking for a wonderful intelligent woman to spend some time with, i dont have a budget at the moment but i understand i will be up for quite an amount as time goes by..... a good temperament, not to snappy~~!! (i understand though when its "shedding" time i should not try and pick you up or disturb you) i dont really want a yearling or juvenile, they seem to be too hard to judge and can snap at you at any stage, also not always the best feeders. 

I can promise that my enclosure is well kept, i have a mixed substrate of carpet and tiles, rugs but am open to suggestion. 

Pref not gravid at present, but at a later stage is certainly a possibility

I dont have mites!!! vet checked regularly.....

If anyone would like to help me with this i would be most appreciative. 

Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 23, 2006)

Intelligent eh? Well that counts my sister out. 

IsK


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 23, 2006)

im not a woman but ill try anything once


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 23, 2006)

> i dont really want a yearliing



I think this alone rules you out.

IsK


----------



## falconboy (Nov 23, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> im not a woman but ill try anything once



So I've heard


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 23, 2006)

hahah


----------



## bulldogwoma (Nov 23, 2006)

pythonlover said:


> im not a woman but ill try anything once



you mean again ,dont you ?


----------



## pythonlover (Nov 23, 2006)

hahah guys leave me alone.. my fault i spose


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

lol if only i was single!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

i thought id give it a shot, i thought no mites was the clincher


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2006)

haha, good luck


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

the mixed substrate almost got me leaving my man!


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 23, 2006)

darkangel said:


> the mixed substrate almost got me leaving my man!



Yeah hold off till he offers a heat rock.

Melbourne's way too cold for a Brisvegas babe.

IsK


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

hahah yeah i moved from the sunny coast!! oh well.. the things we do for work


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

lol i didn't pick up on the no heating in the enclosure


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

does my electric blanket count as a heat mat?


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

lol i guess it would work


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 23, 2006)

Haha that was really smart


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2006)

You sound like a cutey peregrinus....hope there is a nice lady out there for you!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

at 27 i dont know how long i can hold onto cute  but thanks!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

pics would be good


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

lol now thats dangerous... where is the mystery in that  plus i dont take any photos.. so the only ones i have are of me with a venonous snake that i dont wish to discuss


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

dpends on how much of a baby face u have i guess lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

awww then how u expect to find a woman lol


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

posting pics of me with a girl isnt going to exactly help either is it


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

edit the pic!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

ok cropped... no laughing.. id had a beer or two!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 23, 2006)

oooh you is a hot man


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

ooooo not bad!!!! i'll fight u for him simone!


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2006)

you are pretty cute.....pity I am old enought to be your mum!!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

a toy boy is always good!!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 23, 2006)

lol, yeh u do look good


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

You're welcome to have my ex the %#*@^#$#( @)*@#*^# &(#^(#)*@ )(*()##*))@*)#)##* crazy f&%*&# up little &*^**(()) if i ever see her again i'll (^(^*)%&**(%##%^*(*))!! 

Mate, she's all yours. She's a nice girl i promise. No refunds but.


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

rofl mrb!! i dont do vens anymore 

looks like im in the wrong state, why did i move away from qld!!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

lol yes this is the place to be


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 23, 2006)

Ooh yeah, this girl is venomous! F*%#^* b*^%(...


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

omg i got moved.. but it really was something i wanted!  granted there is no defining cost associated.. ahh well!! thanks for everyone who participated in this debauchery


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

lol awwww


----------



## tempest (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh bugger, thread moved, that means I missed out! lol

I guess that's one way to guarantee that you meet someone who's into snakes though!!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

lol true, melb seems to be dry.. or im really ugly and the pic was a bad idea lol


----------



## darkangel (Nov 23, 2006)

ur not ugly


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

that comment cost me $10 btw!!


----------



## tempest (Nov 23, 2006)

It's not your pic lol. I definitely think it's Melbourne... there's way too many guys there, at least that's what I found when I was there a few weeks ago - but then again, for me that wasn't a bad thing (well, seeing as I'm a chick and all lol), but that could well be your problem Peregrinus! Maybe you need to think about moving somewhere where the girls out number the boys!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

i hear thailand is good in that respect  really too many guys here.. hmmmmm didnt think about that.. cant say ive made any big inroads into looking... my weekends are filled with either recovering from staff gatherings or shopping / cleaning.. perhaps i should be a little more adventurous lol


----------



## tempest (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, well if you'd noticed all the guys you probably wouldn't be wanting a woman  Maybe it is time you got a little more adventurous... not sure how many women you'll meet cleaning! Shopping though, well, you might be onto something there. lol.


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

yeah i mean food shopping, you wont catch me in valley girl!!


----------



## tempest (Nov 23, 2006)

I kinda figured you meant food shopping lol. Hey, picking up girls in supermarkets worked on Ladder 49!! I don't know, worth a try, just watch what you've got in your shopping trolley!! Hmmm... lol. Maybe you need to suggest a bring your daughter, sisters, nieces, cousins, etc staff gathering... you could very well find someone to recover from it with  Ugh, I'm bored and trying to avoid doing some study, sorry! lol.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 23, 2006)

well seems to me ur a spunk.. but im in qld too..dam dam.. very interested tho..


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 23, 2006)

lol whats with the qld thing!!!! why did i move away :? :?


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2006)

Is frieght inlcuded anywhere?
Ive got one you might be interested...beautiful markings.. In Sydney.
Gorgeous pattern on yours!


----------



## Timotei (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL! I love this whole extended metaphor thing! Nice work Peregrinus, they've flocked to u mate! I'd probly try something similar, if i wasnt so clearly so much younger than everyone else, and way further away. 

Lol, "beautiful markings" :lol: and FREIGHTING!! ROFL!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 24, 2006)

so do if i take this position do i get my own room an do i get a maid an do i get credit cards on u an everything else i want?


----------



## Gordon (Nov 24, 2006)

keen for some suga daddy payments bahahaha


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 24, 2006)

good one gordon lol,


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

lol postage is free, i believe the bloodline is quite reasonable as well! you are welcome to your own enclosure, but im happy to have multiple basking rocks instead. 

I dont know about credit cards, but i guess its possible that I could be considered a maid depending apon the request, im reasonably flexible haha (i dont do the uniform)


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

no uniform....
men look heaps sexy in the uniform.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 24, 2006)

lmao i dont fight for no man lol wonder peregrinus you like a woman in uniform  LOL


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Nov 24, 2006)

lol omg too funny  all in good fun


----------



## slim6y (Nov 24, 2006)

Why is it no one (males mostly) haven't asked about the other half of the photo? Obviously you've sold that half hehe... Decided to trade in??? Sorry, I'm being rude... but with a bnit of keen imagination the cropped half of the photo could look a bit like Kate Hudson.... hmmmmmm kate Hudson... nyaaaaaaaaaaaa (slight drool from side of mouth)


----------



## Wrasse (Nov 24, 2006)

I think you should get a sweet fluffy puppy. nothing draws a hungry girl as quickly as a warm blooded fuzzy.

Borrow one for a weekend and take it walking in a popular area.


----------



## 6ftPython (Nov 24, 2006)

Peregrinus try Bendigo, i hear the woman out number the men like 3:1 out there.

good luck mate.

P.s if you get desperate i have may be interested in swapping the other half for some herps???


----------



## raptor (Nov 24, 2006)

You have to get points for originality


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah the other half reminded me of a RBB, nice and pretty to look at... but when it strikes look out!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 24, 2006)

Peregrinus said:


> that comment cost me $10 btw!!



did we have a bet with someone?? lol


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

no the comment on you saying im not ugly.. you asked me for $10 in PM to say that!!


----------



## darkangel (Nov 24, 2006)

lol oh ok


----------



## slim6y (Nov 24, 2006)

Peregrinus said:


> yeah the other half reminded me of a RBB, nice and pretty to look at... but when it strikes look out!



Nica analogy... But I find if you grab them round the tail and neck, they have no way of lashing out!

I guess they can still spit their venom, so just face them the other way - away from your face.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

so about this frieght??? is that a no-go..hehehehe
I cood definately be persuaded into a cople of long weekenders.. i love a climate change.. my enclosure gets a bit warm up here this time of year..and i woodnt wanna start looking wrinkly and dehydrated from the heat.. hehe


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

frieght could be aranged lol... would you fit in an air express post pack..


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

yea. lol i can squeeze in anywhere
looking forward to cooler climate


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

maybe u cood even come and spend some weekends in the heat up here..


----------



## Tsidasa (Nov 24, 2006)

Already have male for this female =)


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

lol. i fly upto to qld all the time for work.. to brisbane and the sunshine coast..


----------



## slim6y (Nov 24, 2006)

Tsidasa said:


> Already have male for this female =)



Already have a female for this male... Even though the enclosure is quite full, I do like to look at other snakes... Preferably not already owned. 

But I could never leave my snake and replace her for another... She's worth way more than that!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

well i can meet u in brissy.. thats no drama..
when is ur next trip??


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

oh yea.. and u better tell me wot other species i'll be sharing this parttime enclosure with..?


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

lol no other species, im not a breeder yet  my next trip is early dec


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

gee.. that sounds great.. im planning a brissy trip around that time too.. 2nd of december actually..
my cousin lives there and i visit her fairly often.. so it seems we will meet.. look out for where "blah blah blah" is playing.. cos where they are i am.. my cousin goes out wif their bass player


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

www.blahblahblah.com.au


----------



## Jen (Nov 24, 2006)

We need stats Peregrinus!


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

stats of what? lol


----------



## Jen (Nov 24, 2006)

are you a good feeder, temperament, size of enclosure, medical probs? etc Don't be shy, you know what the girls want to hear.... yep thats right, size maters, so how big is the bank account anyway???


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

im a good feeder (but not too good if you kow what i mean) if you come into my enclosure just let me know before you pick me up.. i might get scared and strike.. but dont take it personally.. i just get frightened easily. 

No medical problems, i have nearly been run over sometimes by annoying motorists but thankfully people have stopped to get me off the road.. i was just trying to get some heat...

my bank account allows me to get allllll the fuzzies you could dream of.. like a snake version of willie wonka really


----------



## Jen (Nov 24, 2006)

nice, would need to view the feeding to verify claim tho. always stick to the rule of leaving a new addition for at least a week to let him or her settle in before handling


----------



## slim6y (Nov 24, 2006)

It's not the size of the bank account your snake has, but more about how you use its funds...


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

i cant say im all that good with money, but id rather waste it on a nice female python than most other things


----------



## Magpie (Nov 24, 2006)

Look, I'll send you down mine, as long as you send me her pay packet each week ok?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

*so is this one nice enough to waste money on..??*



Peregrinus said:


> i cant say im all that good with money, but id rather waste it on a nice female python than most other things



Let me know wot u think of her???? oh yea.. show me a look at ur MD..
Not ur doctor by the way.. hehe and 1 more question .. how long is ur MD for 10mnths old.. i was thinking mine where a little small for their age.. maybe 40cm or so..:?


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 24, 2006)

have you got enough girls yet lol, they seem to all be in brisbane


----------



## hornet (Nov 24, 2006)

i cant be bothered reading all the posts but i love the origanal post, great wanted add


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

none in melb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats the hell  if i didnt love my job to much id move back home up there


----------



## Peregrinus (Nov 24, 2006)

ive posted it before but this is bob  i would consider trading bob but not for any of the guys ex girlfriends.. esp the crazy ones!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 24, 2006)

bob is totally gorgeous.. wot a spunk.. bet me girl wood love him..


----------



## darkangel (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm a crazy one but i'm worth it!


----------



## cuddlykylie (Nov 25, 2006)

me too


----------



## darkangel (Nov 25, 2006)

crazy is good. sometimes lol


----------

